# Halterlose Strümpfe, Mit Strumpfhaltern oder Strumpfhose?



## gauloises2 (31 Okt. 2015)

Zum Thema "Nylon" fallen mir so viele mögliche Umfragen ein. Heute mal eine eher grundsätzliche. Die Frage lautet wieder:

Was findet Ihr reizvoller?

1.: Halterlose Strümpfe


 

2.: Strümpfe mit Strumpfhaltern


 

3.: Strumpfhosen


 

Lasst Euch dabei bitte nicht zu sehr von den dargestellten Beispielen beeinflussen. Es geht mir wirklich nur um das Grundsätzliche. 
Vielen Dank an jeden Teilnehmer!


----------



## sarakoeln (31 Okt. 2015)

Besonders reizvoll ist es, wenn die Ränder der Halterlosen unter dem Rock hervorblitzen, z.B. beim Hinsetzen.


----------



## Kinku (31 Okt. 2015)

Eigentlich finde ich jede Art von Nylons schön.
Ich mag auch gern Overknees. Mit der entsprechenden Figur in Kombination mit einem netten Mini find ich das sehr sexy!


----------



## Suicide King (31 Okt. 2015)

Strumpfhalter mag ich nicht. Sonst alles was mit Nylon zu tun hat.


----------



## sluderjan (31 Okt. 2015)

Erst mal eine rauchen ...dann jedenfalls keine Strumpfhosen ... und letztlich kommt es auf die Beine und die Trägerin an - oder?


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2015)

Ich bin für Halterlose mit Strumpfhaltern und Strumpfband.


----------



## gauloises2 (2 Nov. 2015)

comatron schrieb:


> Ich bin für Halterlose mit Strumpfhaltern und Strumpfband.



Na das ist ja mal was GANZ spezielles! :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Nov. 2015)

"Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Du noch Jungfrau bist, hätte ich mir mehr Zeit gelassen!" - "Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Du es so eilig hast, hätte ich die Strumpfhose weggelassen!"

Ihr habt echt Probleme   ;-)


----------



## 5799stefan (5 Nov. 2015)

Halterlose Strümpfe:WOW::WOW:


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Strumpfhosen, aber nicht solche wie auf dem Bild


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Alles sehr sexy!


----------



## markoho (20 Sep. 2016)

Eigentlich mag ich Halterlose und Strapsstrümpfe. Aber es kommt auf die Trägerin an. Meine Frau ist in beidem klasse. Ich würde noch 100% Nylon von den Lycra Strümpfen unterscheiden!


----------



## Gaggy (4 März 2018)

Wenn die Dame mit dem was sie trägt bewusst etwas spielt, ist es immer sehr auf- oder/und erregend. 

Z.B. mit dem Spitzenrand von Strümpfen egal ob mit oder ohne Halter.


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 März 2018)

Echt super sind die Nylonbeine.


----------



## weazel32 (5 März 2018)

Ist alles gut...Was Nylon betrifft


----------



## Dieter35 (6 Juli 2018)

Ich mag besonders Strumpfhosen da sie nicht dort enden wo sich der
Nylonstoff besonders sexy anfühlt.


----------



## heringssalat (6 Juli 2018)

Da muss ich klar für Halterlose stimmen. :thumbup:


----------



## Feanor (7 Juli 2018)

Alle drei. Halterlose allerdings mit einem Tick Vorsprung.


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Strumpfhalter!


----------



## fesselnderer (27 Sep. 2019)

Ich finde echte Nylons mit Strumpfhaltern wirklich am besten!


----------



## Kingsajz (10 Jan. 2022)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> "Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Du noch Jungfrau bist, hätte ich mir mehr Zeit gelassen!" - "Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Du es so eilig hast, hätte ich die Strumpfhose weggelassen!"
> 
> Ihr habt echt Probleme   ;-)



Schöner lustiger Text


----------



## Phlover88 (3 Juni 2022)

Strumpfhosen


----------

